# Wen Hair Care



## kimmae17 (May 20, 2009)

wenhaircare.com

I bought this off the infomercial.  I LOVE IT. my hair is soooo soft and silky and manaegable.  
my hair is the weird in between texture. where if i let it air dry it looks limp, if i blow dry it it looks dried out.  

it looks great no matter what i do now!


----------



## alka1 (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmae17* 

 
_wenhaircare.com

I bought this off the infomercial.  I LOVE IT. my hair is soooo soft and silky and manaegable.  
my hair is the weird in between texture. where if i let it air dry it looks limp, if i blow dry it it looks dried out.  

it looks great no matter what i do now!_

 
I didn't know they had an infomercial.. I've seen WEN shows on QVC and it looks really promising. Chaz Dean's salon is a 20-min drive from my house.. I really want to go and try purchasing the products there.

Which one did you get? I will most likely be trying Sweet Almond Mint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





BTW - WEN is having a today's special value on QVC sometime in June.. I forgot which exact date, but if you want to try WEN i'd wait until that day. A TSV means it'll be an amazing deal. I'll look up the date and post it here.


----------



## kimmae17 (May 20, 2009)

yay please do!!!  i did the starter kit for 29.95 and yes it was the sweet almost mint.  i am almost throught the bottle of cleansing conditioner and i was decided if i shoudl wait til the 30 days is up and iw ill automatically get the full size or i should cancel and try to find it cheaper elsewhere


----------



## alka1 (May 21, 2009)

Ok, I have more info on the WEN TSV! Apparently it will take place June 13th and it will be a Lavender collection for volume


----------



## kimmae17 (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_Ok, I have more info on the WEN TSV! Apparently it will take place June 13th and it will be a Lavender collection for volume 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i feel likei will need more than the lavender, i just ordered fig , which is for dry hair. i will update after i have used it for a while!


----------



## Bahatiseey2 (May 27, 2009)

Chaz will lilkely also have the gallons for sale in June.  This is an awesome deal b/c it will last like a year.  They run about $130 dollars which seems like a lot, but you know how fast those little bottles can run out.


----------



## ame (Jun 4, 2009)

I used this stuff for 6 months. Prior to that my color was AWESOME. But within the first 2 uses, my color had never been worse. It was HORRIBLE for my red hair. Didn't matter which flavor of Wen I used. My hair felt nice, but my color was really just destroyed right away. I kept going trying to get these same results but it just pulled every ounce of it out. I use Wella professional color and that's usually not easy to pull out.


----------



## kimmae17 (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ame* 

 
_I used this stuff for 6 months. Prior to that my color was AWESOME. But within the first 2 uses, my color had never been worse. It was HORRIBLE for my red hair. Didn't matter which flavor of Wen I used. My hair felt nice, but my color was really just destroyed right away. I kept going trying to get these same results but it just pulled every ounce of it out. I use Wella professional color and that's usually not easy to pull out._

 
thats so weird! i recently went darker so its been hard to maintain, it fades fast.   and its a warmer color then before (darker golden blonde) and it hasnt faded at all!   weird!


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 9, 2009)

I need to revive this to rave about Wen!! I thought I'd buy it after hearing so much about it... Almost every review has been great for it!! Well I gotta say... I got the Cucumber Aloe kit and omg it is AMAZING for my fine/limp/oily hair... My hair is normally frizzy when air dried or blow dried and looks nasty and fried but with Wen it looks nice and smooth when air dried, but when blow dried... That is the true miracle.  I use the styling cream as well on damp hair then blowdry and WOW it has so much volume and is so silky and amazing, seriously get this if you think you need it, it is AWESOME.


----------



## Superkaz (Nov 10, 2009)

Could you kindly post some pictures please?


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 10, 2009)

If you're asking me, yes I can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You'll have to wait til the weekend probably though since I don't blowdry my hair on a regular basis (I have to wear my hair pulled back to work).  So yah I will take a before and after shot


----------

